# Monster Speck



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

With all the talk lately of a good Hot Ditch bite I just had to give it one more try even though I had promised myself that after last weekends disappointing trips there I was done for the season. I decided with the approaching weather for the weekend that tonight was the night to go. Boy was I right. Below is a pic of the largest of 10 fish I caught tonight. It measured right at 40.25”. On my very accurate hand scales it weighs in at 17.9 lbs!!!! Tomorrow morning, as soon as the tackle shop opens, I will be standing there to officially weigh in the NEW STATE RECORD Speckled Trout!!!! I’m so pumped I doubt I’ll be able to sleep a wink tonight.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Yes I am a sucker this late at night!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I shall eat crow as the clock has struck midnight and my old arse should have gone to bed!

April 1 today after all!  

Got me good! Timing could not have been better.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Holly Molly!!!  

Neil and I are sitting at my place drinking and drooling just looking at the fish....  

Congratulations.. 

NTKG said "beautiful fish"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

'''''WOW''' CATCH OF A LIFE TIME ..you will be famous for this..i guess there are fish in the Hot ditch...  ..


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

you did post this 3 hours and 55 min. into april fools day. i will wait till saturday for your update. then i will praise your catch. nothing personal. I am free sunday afternoon to go though. hmmmm


----------



## InSeine (Feb 15, 2002)

Hey - didn't we see this guy on AMW?? I think it was for felony trout abuse.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

That Picture's gotta be doctored. They pick some guy with a mullet, and put a 1 lb fish picture that's been blown up to look big over top of him....April Fool's in my book.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah- RIGHT!!! 
Well, here we are at 5 PM on the first and I haven't seen a post from Rob as to the weight. As a practicing sceptic and since it is April Fools day, I do question the validity of this photo. You will note that, while Roy's hands are 'up' [supposedly] holding the fish, his fingers do not show on this side. His expression and the tension in his arms don't indicate the holding of a 17 pound fish. I'm absolutly sure, if I had caught such a fish, I would definately be SMILING to the point that my back teeth would show  . If it's true !!! WOW What a catch !!! If it isn't true "April Fools!"


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Geez guys its an April Fool's for heaven's sake, look at how blurry the fish looks, its a picture that has been enlarged probably five times over, not to mention that thing would weigh 30lbs. if it was that big. Sorry Rob but I want give a few of the fish you reeled in and tossed in the bucket a painless ending.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hehehehheh.










"Worst. Photoshop. Ever!"

I kid, I kid. Funny one, Rob.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Trying to get the hook out of my lip. But I expected to get fooled all day. I only believed it for about 5 seconds. Problem is, I kinda wish Rob had caught a new state record.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Great ComicBook Guy quote there Flea, thats perfection!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

Here's the real pic, a respectable 5 lber. This was not a ditch fish, it was caught at the CBBT.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

still a good catch


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

nice trout, you didn't catch him out there recently did you?


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

Nope, that was a November fish from a few years ago.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Some guys just know how to minipulate a computer better than others!!


----------



## ERIC1 (Mar 30, 2005)

*red drum*

hey rob isaw your picture of the speckthat was a good one you got me for a minute hey man you look formiliar iv'e seen you around if you are intrested in going fishing some time let me know i fish alot in the bay grew up here just bought a trophy last year i;d like to meet you and do some fishing let me know something. ERIC


----------

